# Full Livery in Aberdeen



## Joanzxr (12 March 2013)

Hi 

I'm moving to Aberdeen and was looking for some recommendations for livery yards, preferably full livery, with an indoor school and a show jumping orientated yard with regular jumping lessons and possibly help with transport to shows ?

Maybe asking for too much but please let me know of any recommendations.


----------



## Spook (12 March 2013)

Where will you be living? in town?


----------



## Joanzxr (12 March 2013)

Yes sorry should have said that. I'll be in city centre but willing to travel for right place!


----------



## cattysmith (13 March 2013)

Denburn ant Kingswells is very nice, although the hacking isn't great.


----------



## nillynoo (13 March 2013)

Milltimber farm looks v nice on passing but no personal experience


----------



## spookypony (13 March 2013)

For a showjumping focus, try Loanhead. Huge indoor, an outdoor, and BSJA on site.


----------



## Spook (13 March 2013)

Or The Cabin Equestrian, Inverurie...... but Denwell and Loanhead are closer to town...... depends which side of Aberdeen you will be.


----------



## EmmasMummy (14 March 2013)

spookypony said:



			For a showjumping focus, try Loanhead. Huge indoor, an outdoor, and BSJA on site.
		
Click to expand...

Are they not selling up soon?  But I do agree..if you have no transport you need to be here - or Denburn as they used to do group transport to the weds night SJ at Loanhead - not sure if they do now.


----------



## Daytona (14 March 2013)

Your best bet would be Tillyoch , they hold BSJA , loanhead is only unaffliated.  

Tillyoch also do lots of training and shows so with lack of transport at that side of the city it's your best bet.

http://www.tillyochequestrian.co.uk/Default.aspx


Denburn is now DIY only,

Loanhead does unaff shows.

There is goval which does some Unaff jumping and every 3 weeks a SJ teaches there.


----------



## cattysmith (18 March 2013)

Oh wow look at Tillyoch! Gosh, I kept my first pony there about 20 years ago when it was nothing but one sand school and a block of stables! What a fantastic looking place it is now, and how wonderful that there is something like that on offer in Aberdeen now. Sadly the yards that were the place to be when I lived in town all seem tired and quiet now. Had no idea Denburn was just DIY now either.

Just wish there was more on offer up north. I'm near Peterhead and there's just nothing like that locally, despite there being so many owners and riders.


----------



## Daytona (18 March 2013)

Denburn will be closing in the near future that's why it's gone to DIY only, the owner has excepted a offer to sell for new bypass as its going right through the property.  

So he is just treading water until its sold.


----------

